# X250 second recall for judder completed



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Just had the second modification done to the gearbox. Will wait and see???


Putties


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Putties.

Bit of an error in the title though-"recall" implies Fiat were pro-active. Know what you mean though :wink:


----------

